# help I am freaking out



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

okay there has been a discussion on this form about curly haired Havanese. I have a curly-haired Havanese from puppy hood. my other Havanese Lucy just turned two years old and has had a nice wave to the roots of her hair. within the last couple of weeks her hair has become a nightmare. it is such a web that I cannot even pull it apart to do a line comb. 

could she be blowing her coat at age 2? could her adult coat be coming in and be coming in as a curly coat? my two dogs have the same father. 

also why isn't there some grooming demonstration or education offered after Nationals in Chicago. will there be any groomers there later on this forum who would be willing to help me look at Lucys coat? 

forgive me for the capitalization and punctuation I am riding in the car and talking this text rather than typing.

happy 4th of July.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Diane, my two did have blowing coat episodes at around 2 years of age. Actually, they each had three episodes of it, the first one was the worst, however, and happened around 14 months or so.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree. Kodi blew coat 3 times too. For him, the first time was around 10 months, then around 18 months and then around 2 years. Each was not quite as bad as the one before. My understanding is that their coats are really not mature until they are about 3 years old.

Then Kodi blew his coat AGAIN last Jan., when he was sick with Clostridium, and needed to be on abx. So it can even happen with adults under some circumstances. 

I don't think you need to worry that she is suddenly going to become curly at this point. I don't think there are any grooming demos/lectures planned for the Specialty, but there will certainly be LOTS of experienced breeders and handlers. I'm sure there will be people you can ask about her coat.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Do you use a slicker brush? If not get one its dead loose hair getting tangled and that tool is the best at getting it out. Maddie had a coat change that was worse at about that age. Both have worse coats after their heat cycle too. I don't care what anyone says Havanese shead. Not like some where its all over your furniture or clothes but I sure find it when I cleaning.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Diann,
I will be at Nationals but I can also tell you what has helped me with Starla. As you saw she has a lot of coat and its very high maintenance.

I highly suggest the CC #013 Cat Carding Comb as it removes the tiny snarls at the base of the root that cause matting. You have to start at the skin and work your way down. Best to work in sections. My only regret is that my vendor didn't show me this sooner as it would've made a world of difference when Starla blew her coat the first time. Kicking myself now for only brushing her out as she now is a big mess as she is blowing coat again. Never again, I will be using this comb religiously. (Time has escaped me as I have a litter of five 9 week old terrors.) You have to start at the skin and work your way down.

Its also really good for dematting if you got at the matt from the side and do a few hairs at a time. Less painful and damaging than other alternatives. And, when the cat carding comb doesn't work I switch to the face comb and go hair by hair. Very tedious but less breakage.

I also love this stuff instead of a mist as you don't have to worry about wet spots turning into matts and it smells amazing! Dry hair leads to matting. Hydration is key!
http://www.wag.com/dog/p/warren-london-hydrating-butter-pomegranate-acaii-177497


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

My Hav is about 3.5 yrs and this spring he had a mini-blowing coat. I'd gotten into a lazy routine of bath every 2 weeks and thorough brush out weekly. One week he turned into a matted disaster rather than a couple of little knots to work through. I'm not sure if I'll ever be free of these surprises.


----------



## RosieW (Apr 27, 2013)

Renee, I'd like to know more about the Warren London Hydrating Butter. I'm looking for a product I can use to ease brushing and combing. My Lola's coat is dense and curly-poofy. I've been using a Neutrogena Leave-in Conditioner. Could the Warren London be a suitable substitute? How much do you apply? Can it be used daily? Don't have many mats to deal with, but have trouble getting through the coat. 

Five more Havs - yowsers. Love your picture. 

Rosie, Sugar Hill, GA


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Suzi said:


> Do you use a slicker brush?


Yes,, I have CC's red slicker and LOVE it. How I usually comb her hair is starting at the legs, push it all up and with a small section of hair start combing with the CC Buttercomb 00 at the ends of the hair, working my way back to the skin. When I get to the skin, I take the slicker and repeat, starting at the ends of the hair and work my way back to the skin. It takes me FOREVER! Lately, I have been doing only one side of her at a time so only one side is getting done each day. Otherwise, I could seriously groom her for three hours or more. I don't know why it takes me so long. I try to be so careful and not break her hair and it still looks "over processed" and matts.

I tried CC's Pro-Gro Leave-In Conditioner and their Fair Advantage Shampoo and don't think I'm using it correctly. I was starting to worry about her health because her hair looked so greasy and dull. This last Sunday I went back to Spectrum 10 and she looks like the same ol' Lucy, she's just needing to be combed ALL THE TIME!



Suzi said:


> I don't care what anyone says Havanese shead. Not like some where its all over your furniture or clothes but I sure find it when I cleaning.


I agree with you, Suzi. I think I've heard they do shead, it just gets caught in the long hair and doesn't fall to the floors/furniture, etc.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

rdanielle said:


> Diann, I will be at Nationals....


Remind me, Renee, when you'll be there. We will be there Tues - Fri.



rdanielle said:


> You have to start at the skin and work your way down.


See. I try to do it the opposite because I'm afraid of ripping her hair. Maybe it's the comb you're using.



rdanielle said:


> (Time has escaped me as I have a litter of five 9 week old terrors.)


Lucky you. Are you leaving them at home when you go to Nationals? I'll help babysit if you take them to Chicago!



rdanielle said:


> Its also really good for dematting if you got at the matt from the side and do a few hairs at a time. Less painful and damaging than other alternatives. And, when the cat carding comb doesn't work I switch to the face comb and go hair by hair. Very tedious but less breakage.


How long does it take you to comb Starla? How long does it take any of you to comb your dogs?



rdanielle said:


> I also love this stuff instead of a mist as you don't have to worry about wet spots turning into matts and it smells amazing! Dry hair leads to matting. Hydration is key!
> http://www.wag.com/dog/p/warren-london-hydrating-butter-pomegranate-acaii-177497


Does it leave the coat heavy and oily?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Diann said:


> I agree with you, Suzi. I think I've heard they do shead, it just gets caught in the long hair and doesn't fall to the floors/furniture, etc.


All animals lose hair to some extent. havs shed more like people than like other dogs. They shed small amounts continually, that we (mostly) find in the brush when we groom them. Other dogs shed their entire coat twice a year. Coated breeds can't do that, or their coat couldn't grow long like it does.


----------

